# RAI or Thyroidectomy ??



## mtb0202 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi my name is Maria and I am new to the Boards. I have Graves Disease and hyperactive thyroid. I use to take methimazole but I can no longer take that drug. I have NOT tried PTU though I have had a reaction on an antibiotic once that hurt my liver so now they feel I most have a sensitive liver so they say PTU will hurt it as well. Other things docs mentioned was that after trying meds for three years if my thyroid did not correct, it never will. So now they say I have to choose between TT or RAI. I have done tons of research on both and I am not thrilled about either. Any one have thoughts on RAI vs. TT?

Also I heard people in the past mentions certain diets but I am afraid I am running out of time since my levels are out of wack and getting worse. Don't want thyroid storm. (currently taking atenolol to protect my heart).

Thanks Maria


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

RAI might seem easier (take a pill and off you go), RAI dosing is an art, not a science. They guess how much you need. The result can be multiple rounds of RAI or recurrence of Graves (if they guess too low).

I'd go with surgery.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd suggest surgery to totally remove your thyroid if given the choice.

With surgery you are 1 and done - meaning the thyroid is removed thus you only need to focus on hormone replacement post op. With RAI it could take several doses to stop thyroid hormone production and even then some remaining tissue may make it difficult to stabilize on hormone replacement.

When interviewing surgeons - and I suggest you meet with at least 2 - have a list of questions ready to ask - even if you know the answer - and be sure they perform at least 4-5 thyroid surgeries per week. Experience counts here.


----------

